
Spectre, Meltdown researchers unveil 7 more speculative execution attacks - pimterry
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/spectre-meltdown-researchers-unveil-7-more-speculative-execution-attacks/
======
zamadatix
Am I blind or does the article not list:

\- Author names

\- Paper title

\- A link to the paper (might not be released yet to be fair)

Yet the author has time to link 5 previous articles from the site?

~~~
the8472
It's linked as "published a new paper".

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.05441](https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.05441)

